# Angeln in List auf Sylt?



## Nuphar_lutea (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin nächste Woche auf Exkursion in List auf Sylt und wolte zwei Ruten mit einpacken. Nun meine Frage: Wo kann man da oben auf was fischen gehen? Dachte entweder an Brandungsangeln oder ab an den Hafen. Ist angeln dort überhaupt erlaubt? Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrungen von dort mit nach Hause bringen können.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Carp4Fun (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in List auf Sylt?*

Beitrag mal wieder nach oben schieb und erstmal ein dickes Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen an Board, lieber Patrick! Schön, dass du nun endlich mal am Posten bist!#6 
Also ich bin auch mit auf der besagten Exkursion, werde mein Angelgerät über die Tage aber wohl eher zu Hause lassen. -Es sei denn, hier folgen eurerseits noch einige grandiose Tipps mit tollen Angelplätzen, klasse Fangaussichten und alles, was noch so dazu gehört...:m Kommt schon, irgend ein Boardie hat doch sicher schonmal seine Angelruten auf dieser schönen Nordseeinsel ins Wasser gehalten?!


----------



## NilsS (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in List auf Sylt?*

Hallo ihr beiden,

also ich bin seit ein Paar Jahrzehnten eigentlich jedes Jahr im Sommer mal kurz auf Römö, Eltern im Urlaub besuchen :g und jedes Jahr frage ich mich das Gleiche wie ihr. Lohnt es sich dieses Jahr, mal die Ruten mitzunehmen ?
Ich glaube ich lasse sie im Juli wieder zu Hause und werde Soulstretching betreiben.
Es sei denn ihr habts auf Krabben abgesehen  , das Gro der "Fischfang-Flotte" auf Römö sind Krabbenkutter, wobei die zum Teil auch noch 20+ sm rausfahren, um zu fangen. Ich glaube die Ecke da oben ist ziemlich fischleer oder man findet nur untermassiges.
Eventuell könnte es auf der See abgewandten Seite der Insel klappen oder im Rantumer Becken, falls man da noch Angeln darf. Hörnum ist so die einzigste Stelle, wo sich mal vermehrt Leute zu einigermassen guten Fängen gemeldet haben.

...viel Spass, Versuch macht kluch ...

.


----------



## Lorenz (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in List auf Sylt?*

Also in List und Hörnum soll es ganz gut sein!


Auf jedenfall sieht es da nicht schlecht aus und es scheint doch recht tief zu sein...
Geangelt habe ich da aber noch nicht,weil ich vom fischen im Meer 0 Ahnung hab und ich hab gedacht ich fange dann in den Gräben und Sielen im Osten der Insel eher was.Aber dort hab ich mit der Spinnrute nix gefangen (ich glaub ich war aber einfach zur falschen Zeit unten,oder sind die Gewässer da immer soooo trüb?)


Ich würde mich freuen wenn noch ein paar postive Erfahrungen über Sylt kommen würden! Soooo fischleer kann es da oben doch garnicht sein,oder doch |rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in List auf Sylt?*

Ich war vor Jahren mal im Sommer auf Sylt - ich werde bei einem erneuten Insebesuch mit Sicherheit KEINE Angelruten mehr mitnehmen (zumindest nicht im Sommer) Ist vergeudete Liebesmüh', selbst die Makrelen waren damals extrem mickrige Dinger. Suche Dir lieber nen anderen Zeitvertreib:q :q 

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Carp4Fun (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in List auf Sylt?*

Na erstmal herzlichen Dank an euch für die bisherigen Antworten.#6 
Klingt zwar nicht gerade umwerfend, aber so wie ich Patrick kenne, wird er in seinem Koffer garantiert noch etwas Platz für die Angelausrüstung lassen. 
Ich geh in der Zeit dann lieber auf`n Sprung zu Gosch rüber! 

@NilsS:
Auf Römö war ich die letzten beiden Jahre mit meiner Freundin auf dem Campingplatz. Zwar wirklich `ne schöne Sache, aber meine Angelsachen hatte ich dort auch noch nicht wirklich vermisst. Hab nur ein einziges Mal im Hafen einen Angler gesehen -ohne Fang...|rolleyes


----------



## NilsS (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in List auf Sylt?*

Hier nochmal ein kleiner Link zum Hafen Havneby auf Römö:

http://www.romohavn.dk/tysk/default_de.asp

Rechts unter "Die Fischereiflotte" sind die vorhandenen Kutter aufgezählt. 1 Muschel und 11 Krabbenkutter. Sonst nix. warum wohl ?


----------



## Gesangsverein (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in List auf Sylt?*

Also erstmal eins:

List und Sylt im allgemeinen is en super Fleckchen!
Geniale Clubs, lustige Leute, und wenns Wetter stimmt sogar ideal zum baden^^
Aber rein Angeltechnisch war das dort für mich persönlich ne große Enttäuschung! Wir waren vor 2 Jahren im Sommer  (Juli/August sollte das gewesen sein) mit 5 Mann dort, die alle mehr oder weniger intensiv ne Woche lang regelmäßig denFischen nachgestellt haben.

Die größten Fänge waren: Ein ~20 cm langer Aal + 2 ~10cm lange Dorsche am Lister Hafen.
Die größten gesichteten Fische: ein paar etwa 30 cm lange Makrelen oder Meeräschen (bin mir da net so sicher) im Lister Hafenbecken + 1 etwa 30 cm langer Wolfsbarsch, der dem Blinker meines Freundes gefolgt ist
Das blöde am Angeln auf Sylt: Die Krabben (egal wohin du wirst, ob direkt nebens Ufer oder 100m Richtung Horizont, bis die Krabbe an deinem Wurm bzw. Köderfisch hängt dauert`s maximal etwa 1-2 min...Das Problem lässt sich durch kleine Auftriebskugeln am Vorfach -dass der Köder nicht mehr auf dem Grund liegt- bei starker Untergrundströmung leider nur bedingt lösen, ist aber dennoch vorteilhaft die Kügelchen zu benutzen) + starker Wind nervt beim Grundangeln

Warum sich angeln auf Sylt trotzdem lohnt: Es is einfach genial sich im Supermarkt ne Flasche Martini und Oliven zu kaufen, sich dannach irgendwo auf ne Hafenmole zu setzen, die frische Briese zu genießen und en paar Würmer zu baden...solange man sich nicht vornimmt ws zu fangen, macht`s Spaß!

Ps.: Bei uns gabs auch im Hafen in List ein Schiff, das Touren zum Makrelenangeln angeboten hat...wir haben da zwar nicht dran teilgenommen, aber im Nachhinein würde ich sagen, ist das etwas, das ich mir für`s nächste Mal auf Sylt vormerken werde.


----------



## NilsS (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln in List auf Sylt?*



			
				Gesangsverein schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal eins:
> 
> Warum sich angeln auf Sylt trotzdem lohnt: Es is einfach genial sich im Supermarkt ne Flasche Martini und Oliven zu kaufen, sich dannach irgendwo auf ne Hafenmole zu setzen, die frische Briese zu genießen und en paar Würmer zu baden....


... im Martini ? Das dauert doch voll lange, bis die sich vollgesogen haben ??! :g ... :q :q :q 



			
				Gesangsverein schrieb:
			
		

> Ps.: Bei uns gabs auch im Hafen in List ein Schiff, das Touren zum Makrelenangeln angeboten hat...wir haben da zwar nicht dran teilgenommen, aber im Nachhinein würde ich sagen, ist das etwas, das ich mir für`s nächste Mal auf Sylt vormerken werde.


... vermutlich fahren die auch gut weit raus, um an Fisch zu kommen. Wäre ne Alternative. 

.


----------



## inselandi (10. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln in List auf Sylt?*

Also erstmal Moin Moin !

Ich wohne hier in List auf Sylt und kann die Frage, ob Du deine Angeln mit hier nach oben nehmen sollst mit JEIN beantworten !

Die besten Angelplätze sind an der Ellenbogenspitze und an der Hafenmole. Von dort aus fange ich regelmäßig kleinere Pfannenaale (50-70 cm) und kleinere Dorsche. 

Ich selber habe hier in meiner ganzen Zeit (16,5 Jahre) noch nie jemanden gesehen der hier ne Scholle rausgeholt hat *schade* |gr:. Aber der Goldbutt will hier einfach nicht. 

Die Dorsche sind nicht besonders groß aber reichen meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus.

Das beste war die letzte Makrelensaison da habe ich von der Hafenmole (wohlgemerkt vom UFER) aus immer meine 15-20 Makrelen mit nach Hause genommen.#6

Dabei habe ich ne´ mittlere Spinnrute mit nem´ 60g Heringsblei und nem´ stinknormalen Makrelenpaternoster verwendet.

FAZIT: Das Angelparadis ist List wohl kaum, aber an guten Tagen lohnt es sich seine Angel in die Nordsee zu halten !!! |supergri

MFG Andi |wavey:


----------

